# WARNING!!



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

PROZAC DIRECTLY CAUSED MY IBS and now I will have to suffer for life its also the cause of my tics, I wouldnt have believed it until I worked the dates out, and what sealed it for me is the fact that there is more seretonin in the gut than in the brain, all im saying is I never had ANY problems until I took this medicine, so think twice before letting them take your life away from you.thankyou please.


----------

